# Light Saddle suggestions



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Apparently my butt and my girlfriend's are different cuz she doesn't like any of my light saddles. Any favorites or suggestions? Under 200g would be okay but I'm hoping for sub 150 or coverless sub 100g models. For reference my current favorite is 45g.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd suggest letting her pick her own saddle, regardless of weight. It's a process that could take months and dozens of test saddles.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

And this is the first step, narrowing down the field. There's gotta be light saddles that are comfortable for women.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Selle Italia SLR Team Edition...140 g.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Try teams oestrogen's forum if she wants a woman's saddle, she may not care about genders specific saddles though.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lelandjt said:


> Apparently my butt and my girlfriend's are different cuz she doesn't like any of my light saddles. Any favorites or suggestions? Under 200g would be okay but I'm hoping for sub 150 or coverless sub 100g models. For reference my current favorite is 45g.


Which should not be too big of a surprise being a woman's sit bones SIT farther apart than men's. Maybe this is why women's saddles are wider that men's mostly.. Especially if they have endured natural child birth I imagine.

But don't feel bad, my wife hates every saddle.  I stuck an old well used Nashbar saddle on her Madone out of desperation a few years back... That saddle is on the stoker post of the tandem and A newer pretty Nashbar as similar as possible is on the Madone.

She preferred the old one, but I convinced her to allow the new one to break in. Still likes the older one better, the older and well used one that is...

I had spent almost $500.00 trying used saddles for her over a few years. New one made no sense to me as when they become used they change. If she already got it in her head the new one was a no go, she'd not wait for it to get used and broken in.
The 'old' then 'new' Nashbar saddle was easier to convince that the new one may feel like the old one when it breaks in, if you get my drift...

Good luck! 

And DO NOT get into a conversation with her in which you convey that information in a way that sounds like you are saying she has a wide or worse fat butt! Danger Will Robinson....


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

No, she's a bikini model and has an awesome butt, my opening line was sarcasm. Keep the suggestions coming for racy saddles that a female has given the thumbs up. On her MTB she doesn't care at all (stands a lot) but on her road bike and our tandem she's pickier. On the road bikes she likes a pretty low, forward position and with every seat we play around with tilt and fore-aft to get it as comfortable as possible. Right now she's on a Terry (Butterfly Ti maybe?) that's only moderately comfortable for her while sporting frumpy looks and a 300g+ weight.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

She can have the most awesome butt on the planet, she may in fact. It does not change the fact that as compared to a man, her sit bones are wider apart and it is likely a wide saddle is what will work. The price of them or weight means less IMO. Thus the things I mentioned in my message which I am not going to repeat in this message should be taken into consideration of one is to be prudent in a saddle search...

Have you tried a Spesh Ruby, the ladies version of the Toupe?


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope, butt we'll add it to the list.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

You might try going to a Specialized shop where she can have her sit bones measured. Having a saddle in the right width to fit can make lot of difference.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

This one is fairly light, although it might darken a bit with age, and squeak like an old brothel bed:










I just got the non-spring version for my wife. 

A woman's pelvis is shaped differently to allow the passage of a 9 lb larval humanoid.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Without knowing height, weight, & sitbone width, you're just going to get random useless opinions. 
The Terry Butterfly is probably one of the most beloved women's saddle. Yet that isn't comfortable for your GF. 

I sympathize with your problem. My GF went through the same thing. She however is very tiny and finding a saddle small enough was the problem. We went through several till she found the S-works Toupe and fell in love.

Last thing I would do is focus on sub 150g saddles. Not like a 200g or 225g saddle is gonna affect her performance. Especially if her butt isn't happy.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

tlg said:


> Last thing I would do is focus on sub 150g saddles. Not like a 200g or 225g saddle is gonna affect her performance. Especially if her butt it happy.


This ^^. The 100 grams here or there is a non issue when it comes to comfort. 

Only she'll be able to pick out a saddle for herself. I ride with a selle italia lady gel flow (older version of it) and I love it. Selle Italia SLK Lady Gel Flow | Saddle Sweet. Any male saddle I try is horribly uncomfortable and after a bit gets painful.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

robt57 said:


> She can have the most awesome butt on the planet, she may in fact. It does not change the fact that as compared to a man, her sit bones are wider apart and it is likely a wide saddle is what will work.


Not necessarily. I'm a woman and I use a 143mm Specialized Romin.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

il sogno said:


> Not necessarily. I'm a woman and I use a 143mm Specialized Romin.


True, not necessarily. But on average it is more likely than not. You are clearly above average, or below perhaps if your sit bones are narrower than what should be normal for a gal VS a dude etc.. 

Have you experienced natural child birth? [not really a question to answer rather makes a point]. If not, you may find after you do the 143mm saddle may not work for you anymore.

Subjective as anything can be saddle fit issues to be sure...


----------



## kimoly (Mar 9, 2014)

I will second the suggestion to go to a Specialized or Trek dealer to have her sitbones measured. This will give you a starting point for your search = you can probably fudge a few millimeters either side of the measurement but it helps eliminate a lot of bad choices. 

Trek also has a 30 day comfort guarantee on their Bontrager saddles, so she can return one after giving it a good tryout. In my experience, a single test ride just doesn't tell me enough about a saddle but a month of riding will.


----------

